# was it me or was this weekend tuff????



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

i was down south all weekend and didnt see one bird!!!! on sat. i heard mabe 3 or 4 hens no toms. then sunday i heard 4 toms one hen.... but the toms where way off from where i was. thurs. is my b-day so im calling in sick...im thinking i'll hit alum. has anyone seen or heard of turkey around alum? im hoping god will give me a gift of my b-day......(i Pray)
thanks,
scott


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Saw a hen in my back treeline saturday morning. Funny thing was, my neighbor was doing a little target shooting at the time. Every time he fired off a round that stupid turkey would gobble and walk right in his direction. Not sure if she ended up getting spooked or getting ate...lol


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i saw three in the back yard yesterday scott... its your luck man.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I almost hit another one with my truck this morning. That is the third one in 4 weeks. lol


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks king!!!! it sounds like you added to your petting zoo! lol
i'm playing hooky thurs. i'll be hunting in the morn at alum the fishing the afternoon. we could hook up. i'll have the boat.
if anyone has info on alum for turkey please pm me.
thanks
scott


----------

